# Clamp Blocks



## ducbsa (Jul 6, 2014)

I screwed neodynium magnets into dadoes in 2x4 chunks to make it easier to clamp things to the table of my TS and drill press. They stay in place and I don't need a third hand any more to hold a block between the ribs of the tables.


----------



## woodchux (Jul 6, 2014)

Thanks for sharing your great idea. Always good to have an extra "hand" in the shop - even if it magnetic!. Be safe.


----------

